# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  Zemra e jetës - ndarja poezi 2010

## Fiori

*Zemra e jetës
*

                  Dashuri
                  Ti tek unë 
                  Unë tek ti

                   Ti në njerëzim
                   Njerëzimi në ty

                  Gëzimet që mbjell ti
                  Çlirojnë energji,
                  Pa ty 
                  Nuk mund të çlirohen

                  Për të marë
                  Apo për të dhënë
                  Sakrificat u ktheheën
                  Jetë njerzve

                  Rrezatimi i dritësimit tënd
                  Përhapet 
                  Kur nderi i shërben nderit

                  Dashuri
                  Ekziston në jetë
                  Zemër e saj.

----------

